# Queen's Hotel, Sheffield, May 2017



## HughieD (May 6, 2017)

*1. The History*
Opened in 1791 as Queens Inn, it was extensively rebuilt in its current present form in 1928. The pub was famously run by Veron Hookway in the 1970s who had an gammy leg. It closed as a Wards house around April 1997 ending it's life as a gay bar where apparently anything goes partying went on before the law was changed. At time of closing its trade was petering due the works in the area closing down and very few people living in the area. Now boarded up and for sale, the pub has been left to rot.

The Queens Hotel had six guest rooms on the upper floors as well a large Function Room on the first floor. There were two ground floor bars. There was no internal access to each room so customer who wished to enter the other room had to go outside and go thought the other door. 

*2. The Explore*
Photographed this building a number of times from the outside. There was a way in but far too energetic for the likes of me. Earlier in the week a friend tipped me off that the door was wide open so at the first opportunity down I popped for a mooch. It truth the place is stripped and going down hill but, all the same, worth a look still. As I was leaving a group of seven young lads piled in to look round. No gear or equipment between them bar their mobile phones!

*3. The Photos*
Externally this place is a bit of a gem;


img0157 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0138 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0139 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0160 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The dated drain pipe:


img0161 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Only one light left!


img0140 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice mosaic door step:


img0155 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Estate agent’s letter dated 1984:


img0154 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Gas bill from 1992:


img0153 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Downstairs bar area:


img0151 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0145 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0144 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0142 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Obligatory ripping out of fireplace on 1st floor:


img0149 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Large function room on first floor:


img0147 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Function room bar:


img0146 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (May 7, 2017)

The external shots showed a lovely old building well worth saving, it's bin knocked about a bit, but not disastrously, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 7, 2017)

Quote - There were two ground floor bars. There was no internal access to each room so customer who wished to enter the other room had to go outside and go thought the other door. - Quote.

Find any Licensed property built or altered in the period 1905 - 1938 that has two separate bars and has not been altered in modern times and you will always find that each bar has public access that opened onto the street. Only the Publican could access the rooms from the inside - via the back of the actual serving spaces. This was a requirement of the early Fire Safety Regs and the Licensing Laws of that period. Sold a good pint in the mid 60's, the old original bar furnishings were fabulous and the monied clientele always ensured a good trade. As the write up states, once the area started to go down hill the place changed drastically - but this train of events was very common in all the working cities and towns of Yorkshire and beyond that depended on the traditional manufacturing of the past. Nice set of images, especially the all important externals.


----------



## HughieD (May 7, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Quote - There were two ground floor bars. There was no internal access to each room so customer who wished to enter the other room had to go outside and go thought the other door. - Quote.
> 
> Find any Licensed property built or altered in the period 1905 - 1938 that has two separate bars and has not been altered in modern times and you will always find that each bar has public access that opened onto the street. Only the Publican could access the rooms from the inside - via the back of the actual serving spaces. This was a requirement of the early Fire Safety Regs and the Licensing Laws of that period. Sold a good pint in the mid 60's, the old original bar furnishings were fabulous and the monied clientele always ensured a good trade. As the write up states, once the area started to go down hill the place changed drastically - but this train of events was very common in all the working cities and towns of Yorkshire and beyond that depended on the traditional manufacturing of the past. Nice set of images, especially the all important externals.



Cheers Dirus. If it was half a km East of here it would have been on the Sheffield Beer Mile and it could have been a completely different story for this finely frontaged pub...


----------



## elyndys (May 8, 2017)

This is just up the road from my cafe! I've always been fascinated with the building and it's cool to get an update as to how it's looking inside. With all the development going on in the area rn, I wouldn't be surprised if the place was going to be re-purposed at some point, especially as it's been more securely boarded up relatively recently. But who knows when that could be!

Next time you're in the area, pop into my shop for a cuppa! ;D


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks HD I've been past here and stood and looked up at the lovely external and wondered what it was like inside, dark but what else???...cheers you sorted that one out!

Close up of the gold writing outside, well I never I didn't see the neon tubes before, a quick zoom in reveals all!


----------



## HughieD (Jun 30, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Thanks HD I've been past here and stood and looked up at the lovely external and wondered what it was like inside, dark but what else???...cheers you sorted that one out!
> 
> Close up of the gold writing outside, well I never I didn't see the neon tubes before, a quick zoom in reveals all!



My pleasure PV. All sealed up tight again now!


----------



## ironsky (Aug 27, 2017)

Its been a while since I posted found this thread while looking for a update on the Queens Hotel my favourite derelict pub in Sheffield. I really do wish I had the money to buy and repair this building has you can see its a cracking example of 1920s architecture. Form pervious photo of the inside its clear their are big structural problems the floors are going the roof is shot mold is having a field day. Like it has been said its not far from Sheffield's real ale district. Their has been past planning applications for the pub two were for reopening it with flats upstairs another for a health centre. I believe the least plan is to retain the footage of the building demolish the rest with rooftop glass extension. I would like to see at least one of the downstairs bars removed and placed in safe keeping the joinery is high end . Did anyone notice the tiling on the walls classic design the bay windows had cut glass design on them rare to find now? Just need to win the lottery and get the Queens rocking again .


----------



## HughieD (Aug 27, 2017)

So much development going on in this area so hopefully may breathe some life into this fine old pub...


----------



## ironsky (Aug 28, 2017)

The Pheasant pub on Sheffield Lane Top is likely to be demolished for a drive in take away. Been shut since 2012 if your looking for another fine pub building to do.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 28, 2017)

I really like this. Nice one HughieD


----------



## Currymonster (Jan 29, 2021)

And it's about to go...I'd been thinking about trying to buy it and reopen it, with all that new student accom around it there must have been demand, even if some of the best pubs on the planet are just a short walk away. And as a businessman, there could've been some market for short term hotel rooms from close by too...

The roof was a bit of a token effort by this point though.


----------

